# Show me your best lighting pictures



## Just Whisper

I have to admit when it comes to lighting my *cemetery* I fall short. Every year my pictures are terrible. I just can't seem to make my cemetery pop the way I see so many others do. I use spot lights and flood lights and they still look washed out and boring. I know there are a lot of great pictures on here of peoples cemeteries, but it would take me days to go through all the threads and look at all the photos.

I am asking for you to post one or two of your best photos of your *cemetery *(not all your props) showing some really good lighting. Maybe add a short description of what you used, and whether or not you hide your lighting.

Thanks for helping me.

I am editing this for clarification...I am looking for better ways to light my props, especially my cemetery. NOT better ways to take photographs. However, feel free to make photo suggestions as others seem to be interested in the info. I realize that a lot of your photos are retouched, or use a longer exposure to make your lights looks better. That is all fine. Just please mention that in your description so we know not to have unrealistic expectations when we try to duplicate your lighting technique. Also, I am NOT looking for lighting tutorials. I want you guys to share your knowledge and experience and pics of how creative you are.


----------



## Bone Dancer

http://www.skullandbone.com/index.htm

Here is a link to some good lighting info. It maybe more then you need but there is some good basic information there.


----------



## Spider Rider

Here's my take on cemetery lighting for the last two years. I'm trying something different this year. All of the lights are cfls in clip on hoods. White light from above the columns brings out the texture. Green light inside the columns shines up to the gargoyles. The top third of the columns are open in back and green shines on the tree, bushes and the front stones. Blue cfls from the side and above, light the middle stones and a blue light on the ground behind a headstone lights the fence.


----------



## niblique71

I just posted these in another thread. I took them yesterday and my haunt is only 30% done. My photograpy skills aren't as good as others and my topography is rather challanging, But I thought the pics came out OK. I've seen SPiders and BD's pics before and they are simply stunning.


----------



## debbie5

I can't post pics, but I am very particular about hiding my lighting. Also keep in mind that when we post pics, it loooks NOTHING like the lighting does in real life...

I use a flood for a large side wash of red or blue..then use small LED's (they are actually little tiny lights for under cabinets) to hit each tombstone. I also use real candles in a small section, as it give a nice authentic ambience. Some of the LEDS are color changing ones that cycle thru diff colors. I also use the small LEDS to use as uplights on my house, to show off the skellies climbing there, etc. I put glowsticks under my handrails and at each step up to porch as porch is not brightly illuminated. Will have pics once stuff is up. I try to underlight to keep it creepy.


----------



## dynoflyer

Spider Rider once suggested going out to take photos about an hour before sunset to hit that sweet spot between light and dark, good advice SR. If your camera has a 'night' setting use it and by all means put your camera on a tripod. Take lots of photos so you can choose from different angles. Try putting the camera down low to get a zombie's viewpoint. If you don't already have a photo program try downloading one of the free ones like Google's Picasa, Polybytes Polyview or Gimp 2.6.10 these all have great tools for manipulating your images to get the best result.

I like to use homemade LED spotlights to light up my graveyard instead of floods. I use floods to wash the front of the house in green and pick up shadows from the bushes as a backdrop.


----------



## Just Whisper

dynoflyer said:


> Spider Rider once suggested going out to take photos about an hour before sunset to hit that sweet spot between light and dark, good advice SR. If your camera has a 'night' setting use it and by all means put your camera on a tripod. Take lots of photos so you can choose from different angles. Try putting the camera down low to get a zombie's viewpoint. If you don't already have a photo program try downloading one of the free ones like Google's Picasa, Polybytes Polyview or Gimp 2.6.10 these all have great tools for manipulating your images to get the best result.


While I did mention that my pics suck, the lighting issue is not really about my getting good pictures. It is about my getting good lighting. I mean, my lighting just sucks in general, even in real life. Thanks for the photo advice though, I will be sure to keep that in mind when I do take my pics. It sounds like good advice.

I am seeing a trend here. Flood lights for general lighting. Lots of individual LEDs for "spot" lighting each stone or prop. Keep those pics coming. I like seeing the different color choices, the way you mixed them, and the way you set your lights (high or low). Thanks again.

One more question...do most of you that use a lot of small LED lights use battery or plug in? Mine are all battery so I won't turn them on until about a week before Halloween.


----------



## dynoflyer

Just Whisper said:


> One more question...do most of you that use a lot of small LED lights use battery or plug in? Mine are all battery so I won't turn them on until about a week before Halloween.


I got tired and broke buying 9V batteries, I only use AC adapters now. Ask your neighbors to save old phone chargers, etc. The IT guys in the office usually have a pile of them and are glad to get rid of them. Best thing about AC is putting them on a light sensor/timer and they go on by themselves.


----------



## halloween71

I don't know what happened.I fret over the lighting every year ..this year I just set the lights out and it worked great.
I use led floodsaround 12 -1 reg white flood-flicker tea candles around 8-and 2 electric fliker candles.
Here is one of my pictures.


----------



## Just Whisper

Those look good so far. Thanks everyone. Using your advice my lighting looking better so far. Dynoflyer, thanks. I already have a box filled with adapters. I always save mine when I throw any old appliance away.


----------



## Wildcat

I usually like to have two different colours to wash the yard from opposing angles low to the ground. This helps to create shadow and depth. I didn't take a great pic but you get the idea in this one.









This year I will also be adding led candles to the stones with my blue led spots.
Like this.









If the spots are at the right angle, they can really aid in bringing out details or setting the mood.
In the next one I have a blue spot about 15 feet back on the left of the prop and have an orange led about 2 feet up and to the right of the prop.









There are many great lighting tutorials out there. Once you have read some the last thing to do is keep trying. I'll probably pend at least an hour each night for the next 2 weeks adjusting until I'm happy with the look.


----------



## goneferal

*Best Lighting I ever Did, So Far*


----------



## kathymn

Spider Rider said:


> Here's my take on cemetery lighting for the last two years. I'm trying something different this year. All of the lights are cfls in clip on hoods. White light from above the columns brings out the texture. Green light inside the columns shines up to the gargoyles. The top third of the columns are open in back and green shines on the tree, bushes and the front stones. Blue cfls from the side and above, light the middle stones and a blue light on the ground behind a headstone lights the fence.


Spider Rider, you do excellent work! Your yard looks amazing. If you don't mind, I'd like to get into more detail with you in the hope of being able to replicate your lighting in my own cemetery.

You use only Compact Flourescent Lightbulbs? I looked them up online and they seem so small and unimpressive. Does the hood you mention help somehow? I tried to figure out what a hood is, but I couldn't find it online.

I was able to follow your description as I looked at your photos. The green light coming from inside up to the gargoyles is genious! And kudos for utilizing the open backs of the pillars to project light onto the tombstones in back. But this illumination seems so much brighter than a simple compact flourescent lightbulb could make. I have tried using them in previous years, and the light doesn't go very far. Can you please share how many lights you used, what wattage they were, and also what the hood is?

Also, the light from overhead that casts the white light: Where are those mounted?

Thank you so much! I know you will be helping a lot of Halloween haunters with this information. Thank you than you thank you


----------



## paulcav151

*Light hood*

Here is a light hood link: http://www.lowes.com/pd_203213-1373-FL-300NPDQ12_0__?productId=3122291&Ntt=shop+light&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl__0__s%3FNtt%3Dshop%2Blight The light hood makes a suprisingly huge difference. I use some with black light CFL's and they throw the light 10-15ft. I find you get more throw from the 8in ones that the 5in ones.


----------



## Turbophanx

I have never seen colored CFLs in stores.. where do you guys get them?


----------



## paulcav151

*Colored CFL's*



Turbophanx said:


> I have never seen colored CFLs in stores.. where do you guys get them?


You can get them at Lowes, Home Depot. Spirit has orange and I think Black Light.


----------



## JohnnyL

Heres a few of mine (several years old now). Will have new shots this year!


----------



## Turbophanx

JohnnyL said:


> Heres a few of mine (several years old now). Will have new shots this year!


What did you use for lighting in these?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Those photos are gorgeous, Johnny!


----------



## debbie5

That 1st lovemanor skelly pic looks like art for your wall..amazing! I'm guessing you are using a digital camera, long exposure and tripod?? What kind of camera? I'm looking to buy one and am clueless on what to look for in a camera that makes good pic quality.


----------



## debbie5

Hmm..I'm starting to set lights tonight. Gonna try to overheard white lights. Like how that looks.


----------



## DarkLore

debbie5 said:


> That 1st lovemanor skelly pic looks like art for your wall..amazing! I'm guessing you are using a digital camera, long exposure and tripod?? What kind of camera? I'm looking to buy one and am clueless on what to look for in a camera that makes good pic quality.


I agree with Debbie - it would be helpful if folks would include information regarding the type of camera, model, and exposure times.

Btw..I too like the photos Johnny...although I prefer the other two.


----------



## DarkLore

goneferal said:


>


Nice image. Were the lights that bright, or did you extend the exposure time?


----------



## beelce

Here is a shot of my cemetery...and pumpkin patch


----------



## corey872

Guess I am not clear if the OP is asking for guidance on how to better light the cemetery in real life, or how to better photograph it.

Lighting IRL...my two cents: I like LED and black light. The LED's give a much more saturated color than incandescent, blacklights make everything fluorescent glow - though I guess it depends on if you want a more 'realistic' scene, or a more stylized scene. I try to do some highlights and use a lot of contrasting colors.

For photos, again, it comes down to if you want a 'photo realistic' shot, or something stylized. There is so much you can do - especially once the photo is digital. The key is getting a good original. The best image probably comes from putting the camera on a tripod, keeping the ISO settings low to prevent graininess and using a long exposure. Most cameras in auto mode will want to run the ISO settings way up to keep the exposure short enough for a hand held shot - this will make things grainy. Though there are usually so many settings to play around with;










IIRC, this was using a 'fireworks' setting which shoots for 1/2 second at a low ISO and high f stop (so you really only catch bright trails), then opens the f stop to catch the whole bright scene. This was sort of an accidental shot, but something which would be fun to duplicate.


----------



## Turbophanx

Bought a blue CFL and 8inch metal hood yesterday. WOW what a difference. I can eliminate 4 or 5 regular floods with these. I had no idea they would work that well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## E_Eisenheim

Great thread!! I already use a few hoods, but i think i will be adding the cfl and led spots to my haunt next year. When i get to my other computer, I'll post some pics of my lighting from this year...


----------



## DarkLore

I glanced back at this thread to enjoy the photos and I have sparcely paid attention to the conversation. I believe the original question was about lighting the haunt and not about photographying it. But I don't think any of us responded to that.



Just Whisper said:


> .. they still look washed out and boring...





Just Whisper said:


> ... the lighting issue is not really about my getting good pictures. It is about my getting good lighting...


Forgive my duplication if it's been discussed.

I'm sure you can find links to technical information about light but I'll mention the basics. Unlike paint (pigment) and printing (ink, also pigment), light is an additive color system. Pigment is based on primary colors of red, blue, and yellow. Using ink the primaries are cyan, magenta, yellow, and we add black because mixing them all won't get us to black. In print terms we represent this as CMYK. Light is based on primaries of red, blue, and green (RGB). With light we get to black by turning the lights off. We get to white by adding....thus additive.

Adding a new color of light changes the result, pushing us to brighter light and deeper color....but too much will result in white light. If your spot light colors are washed out, it's probably because you are overlapping too much and too many lights. Separate your lights so they don't shine over the top of one another.


----------



## kevin242

This was by far the best lighting shot I got this year, its a 30 second exposure of the front of my haunt. We used mostly spot lights this year for great effect. Great pics everyone!


----------



## Dixie

DarkLore said:


> I glanced back at this thread to enjoy the photos and I have sparcely paid attention to the conversation. I believe the original question was about lighting the haunt and not about photographying it. But I don't think any of us responded to that.
> 
> Forgive my duplication if it's been discussed.
> 
> I'm sure you can find links to technical information about light but I'll mention the basics. Unlike paint (pigment) and printing (ink, also pigment), light is an additive color system. Pigment is based on primary colors of red, blue, and yellow. Using ink the primaries are cyan, magenta, yellow, and we add black because mixing them all won't get us to black. In print terms we represent this as CMYK. Light is based on primaries of red, blue, and green (RGB). With light we get to black by turning the lights off. We get to white by adding....thus additive.
> 
> Adding a new color of light changes the result, pushing us to brighter light and deeper color....but too much will result in white light. If your spot light colors are washed out, it's probably because you are overlapping too much and too many lights. Separate your lights so they don't shine over the top of one another.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additive color - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Amazing post, DL.... very useful information that really needed to be added to this conversation, for sure.


----------



## jdubbya

We use just orange and blue 100 watt floods. Three blue and two orange.


----------



## haunted canuck

placement of your lights is important the higher you place your lights(mine are flood lights) the details of your props will show up diferently thaen low lying lights, if you want to highlight a specific prop then make it a different color to the scene I use general blue for the wash color and oranges and reds for eye catching props , theis scene was on halloween controlled by the I-zombie lightning creator so it changes the look of the scene totally with the wight flashes of light


----------



## Spider Rider

Here are some pics from this year. Another technique is to move the light to the top, side or below and edge light your subject which brings out texture and creates shadows. If you can see the light peeking out of the hood form some aluminum foil to attach to the side of the hood and block the light. I paint it flat black.


----------



## Spider Rider

Kathymn sorry I didn't see your post until now. Here is a pic of the kind of hood clamp light I use. The outside is painted flat black to help hide them. I buy them at Walmart. Ignore the nail. red line and x. I pulled the pic from the web.


----------



## Joiseygal

I wanted to be able to have really cool lighting this year, but I wasn't able to set up the new lighting system I worked on this year. I had to use the flood lights, but I was still happy with the results. I have to say some of the haunters lighting is awesome and I am enjoying the pictures that people are posting. Anyway here is the picture that I took that came out the best. It is really only red lighting, but I like it.


----------



## beelce

SR....your props look perfect....lighting is OUTSTANDING


----------



## NoahFentz

Here are some shots using plain ole colored par38. Blue and amber/ red and green...





































I used my New amber LED spots and a blue overcast in my swamp woods area but the camera could not pic it up...it looked real cool though...


----------



## pagan

I will see if I can locate some pics.. But I have purchased the green outdoor Christmas light stakes from home depot.. Look for the ones with a metal ring around where the build screws in.. Use an old aluminum paint can and you can build a cheap par light can that works very well. If you pm me I will find some build photos.


----------



## Just Whisper

Thank you everyone for all your pictures, instructionals, advice, and questions. It all looks great and I love that there are so many different variations. I am hoping this will help me on my next haunt.


----------



## lisa48317

Spider Rider said:


> Here are some pics from this year. Another technique is to move the light to the top, side or below and edge light your subject which brings out texture and creates shadows. If you can see the light peeking out of the hood form some aluminum foil to attach to the side of the hood and block the light. I paint it flat black.


My 13 year old walked by as I was looking at this & she summed it up perfectly - "that is just really freakin' amazing!!"

That is seriously your yard????? It looks like an old abandoned mansion I saw years ago in southern Georgia. The moss is just...wow!

Question about the clamp lights - how weatherproof are those??


----------



## halloween71

I know spiderrider is a "pro" in my book.always amazing atmosphere.


----------



## JohnnyL

So sorry for not including information, here we go!

For lighting in those photos, as I can remember, I used blue flood lights attached to dimmers. I also used purple floods and amber floods to bring focus to certain props and make them pop. Then, aside from the amber floods, actual lanterns were used to provide some warmth.

Those photos were taken using a Canon Powershot A85, long exposure, with tripod. While photographing certain areas, it isn't uncommon for me to bring in some extra lights to help illuminate the area as it would look from the human eye. I also remember having two blue floods about 20 feet off the ground to provide a bit of "moon light". Photoshop is definitely you're friend when it comes to enhancing an image to, again, make it look as it does in person.

Last year, I used more warm lighting throughout my cemetery (see below picture). Amber and white flood lights (on dimmers) and used blue spots to accent certain features. A lot of candle light was used to illuminate stones/statues. I shot this photo with a Nikon D300 with kit lens.










I shoot several dozen photos of the same thing at times so I can be assured that at least one photo will have turned out. :zombie:

Great photos everyone!


----------



## Stinky Pete

This is a great thread, lighting really adds atmosphere and brings the props to another level. JohnnyL in the 3rd pic you posted a while ago, with the cross tombstone, it looks like there are embers under the leaves in the yard. Don't know if that was intentional, but I liked it!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Nice setups, everyone! I can see I have something else to start studying now.


----------



## Just Whisper

*I am posting this for clarification since someone asked...I am looking for better ways to light my props, especially my cemetery. NOT better ways to take photographs. However, feel free to post about taking photos also. It will help others. I realize that a lot of your photos are retouched, or use a longer exposure to make your lights looks better. That is all fine. Just please mention that in your description so we know not to have unrealistic expectations when we try to duplicate your lighting technique. Also, I am not looking for lighting tutorials out there on the web, although the info DarkLore posted was very helpful and appreciated. I want you guys to share your knowledge and experience and pics of how creative you are.

I am so glad I started this thread. I am enjoying all the photos and great ideas. Some of you are so amazing. I am learning a lot of new techniques. I also think one of the most helpful things for me will be getting set up early enough to have time to play with my lights at night, experiment, and try all your ideas. I thank you again for sharing, and hope you will continue to post new pics or ideas.*


----------



## Just Whisper

goneferal said:


>


I love this photo. What type of lights do you have there? They really add character to the tombstones. And did you use any other lights, like for an overall wash, or just the amber?


----------



## Lilly

I use floods..blue and green mostly (have red here and there but think im going to switch to all blue and green)..then candles and some ministrobes on certain focal points then of course a few lit up pumpkins.


----------



## SoCal Scare

The first 2 pictures are from 2010 after I switched to individual led spots on each stone and covering the street light in front of my house. The second 2 are from 2009 when I was using can lights with colored filters and dealing with the street light. I believe the LEDs give a better more erie look and I am able to highlight just the things I want to instead of the whole scene.


----------



## Night Watchman

My lighting is a work in progress. It changes every year. I use spots and CF lights in simple par cans that I made.


----------



## Dr. Scarecrow

Here's a quick question- to achieve an appropriate contrast in colors, if I am using green light as my focus color for say, a jack o'lantern or a bubbling cauldron- what would then be the best overall wash color to put on the entire prop?? 

I am thinking orange or viloet/ uv. Lighting experts- what are your thoughts?


----------



## Spider Rider

I like mixing warm on one side (red, yellow, orange) and cool (blue, green purple) on another side. I use white light in some spots to show some of the real colors of a prop too. I also like to mix and move lights around and see what happens. Sometimes there are happy accidents. If JohnnyL is still following this, what did you use for purple light. I'm thinking of just using movie gels but did you find a good purple light?


----------



## nixie

I'm never quite happy with my lighting. It's either too much or not enough. If I can see the props, they're washed out, any less light and they can't be seen...grrr. I also have a hard time lighting everything without overlap. Maybe some of the suggestions here will help me out too!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I used some green spotlights last year and ABSOLUTELY loved the look in my 2010 pictures. It was very fantastic...but then again it was the first year that I had a professional photographer and lighting for my haunt. I am going to try the LED battery powered lights of my graveyard and tombstones and props. I will definitely post my likes and dislikes.:jol:


----------

